# 2nd grow ever with pretty good results



## Jakefish (Dec 25, 2020)

Day 42 of flower and they are getting chunky.  Merry Christmas all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 25, 2020)

My plants are on day 42 of flower as well. The buds are fattening up nicely.


----------



## Jakefish (Dec 25, 2020)

Its nice and fun to watch.  Awesome lookin girls


----------



## Jakefish (Dec 25, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> My plants are on day 42 of flower as well. The buds are fattening up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 267452
> View attachment 267453


What ya growing there? I got green crack and gelato


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 26, 2020)

Mine are Crown Royal


----------

